# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum computing, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Intel Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Intel 17-qubit superconducting chip with Leo DiCarlo (QuTech) and Dave Michalak (Intel)

Published on Oct 10, 2017




> Today Intel announced the delivery of a 17-qubit superconducting test chip for quantum computing to QuTech, Intel’s quantum research partner in the Netherlands. The new chip was fabricated by Intel and features a unique design to achieve improved yield and performance.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum Computing meets Intel Engineering

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> Intel delivered a 17-qubit superconducting test chip for quantum computing to QuTech, Intel’s quantum research partner in the Netherlands. The new chip was fabricated by Intel and demonstrates the fast progress Intel and QuTech are making in researching and developing a working quantum computing system. (Credit: Intel Corporation)

----------


## Airicist

Changing the world with quantum computing | Intel

Published on Aug 27, 2018




> Intel Corporation's quantum computing experts Jim Clarke and Anne Matsuura and their partners at QuTech in the Netherlands explain the the promises of the emerging technology around quantum computing.

----------

